# I did it....I switched!



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I happened to stop by a local pet supply store looking for some help with another critter my youngest DS is contemplating and in the process, we talked about my dog and his needs. The guy I spoke to was blunt with me but not rude. Just honest. He also sent me home with many samples of the different foods he had available. Scooter has picked up weight this last year, more than I would have liked so my new friend made a suggestion on the particular food he'd recommend to help with the weight issue. Turns out, that particular sample was the one Scooter liked best anyway. So, while this particular food, Victor Grain Free, was about double in cost per pound to what I was feeding, the fact that 1) he'll actually eat less & 2) it's much more healthy for him, I made the switch. I did look this food up on a comparison site and am happy to report I've found a 5 star food that is actually affordable! :bounce:

Now, I'm hoping that after we see the results I'm looking for, I'll be able to get Mom to switch her furboys over, too. Being that we both have small dogs and no real need for the large bag, we can split the bag and still save money!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

A breeder I have talked to also likes the CostCo fish based grain free food and swears it is just as good as the others (5 star) and is a fraction of the cost. If you have a Cost Co you might want to consider it if price is a concern.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, outwest. We don't have a Costco local (the closest is 45 miles away). As well, Scooter seems to love this food, gobbles up the portion I serve and doesn't seem to have the 'I'm still hungry-feed me junk snacks' attitude that we had been getting. The other thing that I love about my discovery is that not only do we now have a new supplier for all of our pet products, but (and this is very important to me) we're keeping our money local, helping another small business. He has several other brands, all grain free/meat based, that we can look into if this one doesn't work out as expected. Both owners seemed to be very knowledgeable about what they are selling and were more than willing to share their abundance of information with me. I call that a win/win situation!


----------

